# Help!! Ram lethargic drooling



## Sheepster571 (May 19, 2022)

My ram just turned one. Noticed today he is lethargic with ears hanging down and hunched over head down. He won’t eat but was at the drinker drinking for 10 mins. He isn’t exactly steady on his feet, or more so just walking slow and uncomfortably. Checked my shed camera playback, last night he looked the same but was chewing his cud, he isn’t chewing his cud anymore. There is a constant drip of water or drool and also mucous coming out of his mouth. Famacha looks good, I brought him a pail of water and it seems he is very thirsty. Hoping someone here can help me out.


----------



## Baymule (May 19, 2022)

I’m thinking get him to a vet ASAP. I haven’t had a problem like this, it sounds serious. There are times to treat situations yourself and there are time to get help quickly. This sounds like one of those quickly times.


----------

